# fw pipefish



## HisDudeness (Mar 2, 2003)

my lfs has a fw pipefish for $30 is this a good price. Also if anyone has any info on them that would help tremendously I can barely find anything about them online.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I found these 2 scientific names for freshwater pipefish:
*Pseudophallus mindii
*Hippichthys heptagonus
I know nothing of these fish, but I assume they are like the marine versions = fussy eaters, I think.
The second link is very good, and should be able to help a little, but I say get the fish as it could be your last chance.
and post pics!!!

heres a handy link for freshwater pipefish
heres another handy pipefish link


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very fussy ..brine shrimp only..hard to make them except flake ..and you have to becareful what you put in with them there very dosal(sp?)


----------



## HisDudeness (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I went in to check it out again and talked to one of the guys who works there he told me everything he knew about them, wasn't much but was more than what I got online. He tried feeding them bloodworms to show me that they were eating but they didn't take much interest in it, one of them kept going after a ghost shrimp that was in there but the shrimp was a little big for it so it would nip it and the shrimp would take off and the pipefish would slowly make its way over to it to try again. I'm going to observe it for a few more days before I make my decision. 
All I have in the tank right now is a dwarf ghourami, it is very docile but would this be too much for a pipefish to handle?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

al long as it leaves it alone and you feed it enough..it should well.good luck


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm pretty shure the pipefish is related to the seahorse (If your talking about the saltwater one) It Doesn't require a large aquarium to thrive


----------



## HisDudeness (Mar 2, 2003)

I got the pipefish and it has been cruising around my tank for a couple days now. Its actually darker and looks a whole lot better than it did in the lfs. I've gotten it to take brine shrimp and I have a few ghost shrimp that it nips at. I'd get the other one too if they weren't so damn expensive. I highly recommend one for a peaceful setup if you ever see one.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I find from talking to a couple of lfs's that most eels or eel like creatures which I am assuming that is what a pipefish is kinda like, are very fussy eaters. And that would be a good price from some of the kinds of eels and such I have looked at. You guys also have tax.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bgshortys said:


> I'm pretty shure the pipefish is related to the seahorse (If your talking about the saltwater one)


 yes they are - see my link above


----------



## HisDudeness (Mar 2, 2003)

It was a pretty fussy eater the first two days I had it. But now it goes after brine and mysid shrimp as soon as it hits the water. And yes it looks just like the saltwater pipefish except it is brown with bands along the side that alternate light and dark. I'll get some pics up as soon as my friend remembers to bring his camera.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

really when I get my saltwater tank in the future I want to get a lot of seahorses.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

pcrose said:


> really when I get my saltwater tank in the future I want to get a lot of seahorses.


 Seahorses, triggers, puffers, sting rays and cow fish are a few of the best salt water fishes!!!!!


----------

